# Canadian Bacon



## link (Sep 19, 2015)

I wanted to try a dry cure and make some Canadian Bacon (Meijer had a great sale recently) so I followed Bearcarvers Steps (can't go wrong there).

It came out pretty damn good (family says so as well).

I just pulled it out of the smoker at 145°-149° so I will let it sit and slice it up tomorrow. 

I let it sit in the fridge for 10 days using the dry cure method.

Today when I got home from Atlanta I got it ready to smoke.

Here is the taste test. it was a little salty so I soaked it for a couple of hours and it was perfect.












CB2.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 19, 2015






In the smoker with the A-Maze-N Tube filled with Maple pellets













CB1.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 19, 2015






4 1/2 hours later pulled a 145° and 149°













CB3.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 19, 2015






End shot (I had to try it).













CB4.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 19, 2015






I will let this cool and slice it up tomorrow before I leave again this time for Dallas.

Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## b-one (Sep 19, 2015)

Have fun on the road I'll help myself to the tasty looking CB while your gone!:biggrin:


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 19, 2015)

Great job!  Looks yummy.  Can't go wrong with Bear's steps.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice job !  Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 19, 2015)

Yup, looks great.

I use bears method alot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice Job, Link!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great Looking CB !!------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MMMMMmmmmm.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------

